# Let’s Play a Game of - Favorite Three S&Ws



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Rules are pick Your favorite three S&Ws from the year you were born. Mine are

1- Pre-Model 27 a post war 5 screw serial number somewhere around S140000 to S149999

2- K17 a Pre-Model 17 Four screw .22 cal serial number somewhere around K279310

3- K38 a Pre-Model 14 Four screw 38 spl serial number somewhere around K279810

Serial numbers are not required, I got a bit specific with the K17 and K38 as I have them. I'm still looking for the Perfect Model 27.

Meanwhile here is a pic of my K38


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

Model 28-2 in 4", Model 28in 6", and 29 in 6+1/2".

I have the first two, but instead of a 29, I got a 629 6" instead.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

These are the only ones I have left.
These were all bought new in the 70's


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

nrd515525 said:


> Model 28-2 in 4", Model 28in 6", and 29 in 6+1/2".
> 
> I have the first two, but instead of a 29, I got a 629 6" instead.


 Excellent choices, I take it you favor the big guns.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Good to see you wirenut. A Beautiful and varied group in excellent condition. Is that a Model 39 I see there?


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

I have no idea what S&W was making in 1946. My favorite is my beautiful pristene Mod. 27-2 6" Blue . It might qualify, or not.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Minorcan said:


> Good to see you wirenut. A Beautiful and varied group in excellent condition. Is that a Model 39 I see there?


It's a Model 59.
I swapped the plastic grips so it didn't look like a toy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd be really hard pressed to limit my favorite S&W's to only three. 

Maybe five? Even then, it'd be a chore.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I'd be really hard pressed to limit my favorite S&W's to only three.
> 
> Maybe five? Even then, it'd be a chore.


So don't tease us give us your top five ... LOL

If you're gonna bend the rule you gotta post Some pics though.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Brazos Dan said:


> I have no idea what S&W was making in 1946. My favorite is my beautiful pristene Mod. 27-2 6" Blue . It might qualify, or not.


That would be an unregistered pre-Model 357 magnum. I'd love to see some pics of it!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Minorcan said:


> So don't tease us give us your top five ... LOL
> 
> If you're gonna bend the rule you gotta post Some pics though.


6" 629, 8 3/8" no-dash 617, 2 1/2" 66, 6" 66, 2" 642.

All of the above, except for one (642) are all pre-lock. Off the top of my head, I have about 12 or 13 S&W revolvers.

One of these days, I'll get around to posting up some pictures. I'm retired, and you all know how busy us retired guys are.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If I pick only three the others would be mad at me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

wirenut said:


> These are the only ones I have left.
> These were all bought new in the 70's
> 
> View attachment 18648


Those are in real nice condition!


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Since dessertman couldn't limit it to just three I'm throwing in a couple.

Here's a couple of my Model 27S

















Here's my Model 19


----------



## Stargater53 (Dec 10, 2018)

My favorites would be:
1. S&W 66-no dash 4-inch
2. S&W 659 w/20-round clip
3. S&W 686 6-inch
4. S&W 629-no dash
5. S&W 317 8-shot.22

Never have located a nice S&W 66 I could afford, and I had a 629 I got rid of, and deeply regret it. It was beautiful. Never sell or trade a gun you love. You'll regret it.


S&W 66


S&W 659


S&W 686-no dash




S&W 629


S&W 317

The S&W 317 made my list because it feels like a toy and fires like a real gun. It can be carried all day long without you ever knowing it's there.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

My three favorites are:

4" Model 63 - .22 LR
4" Model 18 - .22 LR
4" Model 15 - .38 Special

No special reasons,,,
Other than out my 12 S&W's,,,
They are just the ones I like shooting the most.

Aarond

.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice looking iron everyone, I’m glad to see so many S&Ws. Stargaer53 even snuck in an auto.


----------



## Stargater53 (Dec 10, 2018)

Minorcan said:


> Stargaer53 even snuck in an auto.


Well, actually, "Rules are pick Your favorite _three S&Ws_ from the year you were born." So the 659 was a S&W. And I read the "from the year you were born" as meaning "since you were born." I later wondered if it meant choose the favorite three produced _during_ the year you were born.

And since paratrooper was allowed five and wirenut listed his S&W 59, well, I snuck in my 659!

I also have a S&W 5906 I like, but I like the 659 better. There are "two tone" 3rd generation pistols with plasticy hammers and triggers, and in my view, S&W cut too many corners on those.



_S&W 5906 _


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Stargater53 said:


> Well, actually, "Rules are pick Your favorite _three S&Ws_ from the year you were born." So the 659 was a S&W. And I read the "from the year you were born" as meaning "since you were born." I later wondered if it meant choose the favorite three produced _during_ the year you were born.
> 
> And since paratrooper was allowed five and wirenut listed his S&W 59, well, I snuck in my 659!
> 
> ...


Well I'll have to sneak in my S&W semi auto's as well.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

This was my first N frame keeper, it is a Model 29-no dash from 1958-59. Gun is not a safe queen due to some dings. Gun was factory renickled. in the 1960's and so marked. Not a collectors item but gets good care as if it was. Shoots great as a 44 Special.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

This is another favorite. This handgun is a 1934 vintage 38/44 Outdoorsman. The gun has seen some use and may have been a police gun judging from blue wear and wear to the grips. The guns remains in excellent mechanical condition. I do _not _have plans to load up 38 Specials to 1200 fps for this eighty-seven year old, No safe queen and glad to have it!


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm not sure S&W made guns the year I was born, but, with no particular year in mind, my 3 favorite would be 
645
model 10
M&P 9mm 2.0


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

The best that I can do is to say that I have owned 2 S&W guns, a Model 15 and a Model 4046.
Out of those two, the M4046 is my favorite, since it is built like an anvil, and can take a licking and keep on ticking.


----------

